# Router Bits



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Got a new router for xmas. Looking for stores that sell bits and or wood working tools in the Rockport are surounding area. Where do you guys get most of your tools? Stores or online. Trying to get started in some woodworking. Thanks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

online

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html
have more than I could ever find a use

of course check prices
http://www.amazon.com/b?node=3116511


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Try woodline.com. They have it all.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Also Rockler and Woodcraft.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Freud Micro Grain carbide bits at Home Depot are about as good as it gets. I also use Amana bits I buy at Texas Tool and Hardware in Victoria. The no name bits that come in the wooden boxes are good just to get the box, throw the bits away or only use for soft wood. They will burn hard wood. Pro Build should have some bits in their store there. Use to be Brachts lumber.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

For a couple dollars more than the cheap imported bits, my choice is Whiteside, hands down. 100% American made and consistently top rated. Remember your router is only as good as your bits. I would start with a small basic set that includes a couple of straight bits, roundovers, etc., then just add others as you need them.

http://routerbits.com/

Woodcraft.com also sells Whiteside and sometimes you can find them at independent lumber yards.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The Freud bits are excellent but pricey. The best thing to do is buy them one at a time as you need them for a project. Before long you will have a decent selection of high quality bits.


----------

